# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: Fiber To The Home σε νέες περιοχές της Αθήνας και της Θεσσαλονίκης

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
- 100% οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι και σε Μαρούσι, Γαλάτσι, Χαλάνδρι, Ψυχικό, Πανόραμα, Ευκαρπία και Ωραιόκαστρο 
- Η μεγαλύτερη πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη FTTH στην Ελλάδα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 205683Περιοχές στο Μαρούσι, το Γαλάτσι, το Χαλάνδρι και το Ψυχικό στην Αθήνα και στο Πανόραμα, την Ευκαρπία και το Ωραιόκαστρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη, έχουν πλέον πρόσβαση σε εγγυημένες ταχύτητες 100Mbps και 200Mbps με 100% οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι, μέσω του COSMOTE Fiber, του μεγαλύτερου δικτύου οπτικών ινών της χώρας. Χάρη στη συνεχή επέκταση του δικτύου, το Fiber To Τhe Home (FTTH) του Ομίλου ΟΤΕ έχει τη μεγαλύτερη πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη στην Ελλάδα, καθώς τα νοικοκυριά και οι επιχειρήσεις με πρόσβαση σε FTTH ανέρχονται συνολικά σε 40.000. 

«Στόχος μας είναι, έως το τέλος του χρόνου, 150.000 νοικοκυριά και επιχειρήσεις σε Αττική, Θεσσαλονίκη και άλλα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα, να έχουν πρόσβαση σε εγγυημένες ταχύτητες 100Mbps και 200Mbps μέσω FTTH, χωρίς απώλειες και με δυνατότητα μελλοντικής αναβάθμισης σε 1Gbps», δήλωσε σχετικά ο Executive Director Network Planning & Devops Ομίλου ΟΤΕ, κ. Γιώργος Τσώνης. «Αυτή τη στιγμή, υλοποιούμε το μεγαλύτερο έργο αναβάθμισης τηλεπικοινωνιακών υποδομών των τελευταίων δεκαετιών  στην Ελλάδα. Εκτός από τις υποδομές που φθάνουν στο σπίτι του πελάτη, ο Όμιλος αναβαθμίζει συστήματα, υποδομές και δίκτυα μετάδοσης, με στόχο την παροχή μεγαλύτερων ταχυτήτων και την αδιάλειπτη μεταφορά δεδομένων, ο όγκος των οποίων αυξάνεται καθημερινά με εκθετικούς ρυθμούς».

Επιδότηση νέων συνδέσεων FTTH 
Όσοι επιθυμούν να απολαμβάνουν τις αξεπέραστες ταχύτητες της οπτικής ίνας μέχρι το σπίτι, μπορούν να λάβουν ειδική επιδότηση συνολικού ύψους €360, μέσα από τη δράση Superfast Broadband. Η δράση υλοποιείται με τη μέθοδο κουπονιού (voucher), που επιδοτεί το πάγιο του προγράμματος COSMOTE Double Play Fiberspeed με 13€/μήνα, για μέγιστο διάστημα 24 μηνών και το εφάπαξ κόστος σύνδεσης με 48€. Για τη διαθεσιμότητα και όλες τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη δράση Superfast Broadband, οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να επισκεφθούν το ειδικό site www.sfbb.gr.

Όμιλος ΟΤΕ,  η εταιρεία των οπτικών ινών στην Ελλάδα 
Ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ είναι ο μεγαλύτερος επενδυτής σε νέες τεχνολογίες και υποδομές στην Ελλάδα. Χάρη στις επενδύσεις του που έφτασαν τα €2 δισ. την περασμένη εξαετία και του νέου επενδυτικού πλάνου, ύψους €2 δισ. έως το 2022, διαθέτει το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών στη χώρα, το COSMOTE Fiber. Σήμερα, το 65% των συνδέσεων έχει πρόσβαση σε ταχύτητες έως 200Mbps και προηγμένες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες, μέσω FΤTC και FTTH του δικτύου οπτικών ινών του Ομίλου ΟΤΕ.

----------

